# TALES FROM THE "OLD SKOOL" (No4) THATS NOT THE ANDREX PUPPY!"



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

When I very first started being involved with Reptiles..many moons ago. I was at the time living in a 3 story Maisonette flat..I had the middle one..during this time I would have frequent visitors eaxh weekend who would come to purchase the many varied reptiles I had on offer..On this particular day, a friend, asked if i could look after his 5ft Burmese Python. whilst he was away on holiday..I agreed, but explained that. I would be away that day, but he could have a key to my flat and he could then place his snake in one of the vivariums whilst i was gone. so that his trip would not be delayed. That morning. I left an empty heated Vivarium. with door open and with a note on it indicating this was for him.

When I returned that evening, I was suprised to find that it looked untouched. and there was no snake in the unit..I presumed that he had changed his mind.and as I could not contact him..thought no more about it..
WHAT REALLY HAPPENED - On arrival at my flat, he had entered and taken his python to the room and placed it into the vivarium . still in its sack. as he proceeded to untie it. my doorbell rang..leaving the snake in the loosened but not yet untied bag,,he answered the door..it was his friend. who was with him..to advise he was getting a parking ticket..without returning, he shut my front door and rushed outside...after some time with the parking warden. suitably disorientated and now late, he remembered the snake in the bag . and decided to leave it as it was..in a warm unit safely tied up...with that he drove off.
Meanwhile..the python had pushed enough to get its head out of the bag. and had manouevered half of its body out..it then headed out of the open vivarium door. dragging the snake bag with it. out of the snake room (door left open) and turned left into my bathroom...where unfortunately for me. i had removed my bath panel as the day previous i was fitting new flooring...under the bath..and........into a hole in the floor..at this point the snake bag caught and pulled off completely..as its tail disappeared into the darkness.

As the day progressed I decided to continue laying my flooring in the bathroom and strangely..and i could not think why..i found a pillowcase on the floor under my bath!..I put it in the washing machine,,,and though no more about it...

The day continued normally..until around 11pm when I called it a night. and hit the sack!

The python. sitting quietly in its new dark home decided to explore. it entered the main water piping system through a dismantled pipe under my bath...and headed in an upwards direction. through the piping..many hours later....it emerged out of my upstairs neighbours toilet..soaking wet..pushing the seat up and in the pitch blackness hoisted its body out. and wrapped itself around both taps of the adjacent sink...and sat..waiting....

Mary was restless. she couldn`t sleep, her youngest child had kept her awake with toothache that night...and after many hours the little one had at last nodded off...she needed to go to the toilet, but was concerned about waking him again...so she rose quietly and tip toed down the hallway to the toilet door...as she opened it..and her hand reached for the light switch...she stopped. Worried that the light might waken her sleeping youngster..she chose to leave it switched off..she shut the door, and sat on the toilet....

The Python heard a noise and something entering its domain...its head raised and its tongue darted out tasting the air to see if it was a threat..coiled in readiness..it pulled it head back and uncoiled its grip slightly on the taps..ready to escape if needed...

Mary. still half asleep. reached out for the toilet roll., but could not find it! annoyed..she remembered that she had not refilled it..she would have to get a new roll from the cupboard on the wall...fumbling in the dark. she reached out her hand to steady herself and placed it on....

A 6FT WET PYTHON..who immediately shot off the sink. causing Mary`s hand to feel 5ft of wet snake skin run the length of her grasping fingers..

Thats when I woke up...me and about 150 others within a half mile radius.

By the time i had got dressed and to my door, and opened it i was greeted by Mary. her neighbour, his son and half the local flats. Total commotion reigned. there was a weeping and a wailing, babies cried, dogs barked and amidst this..there was I saying "ITS NOT MINE!! ITS NOT ONE OF MINE!!
The Police were called. and after many cups of tea, lengthy explanations after i myself realised that it was "one of mine" all was settled. the Police headed off, chuckling no doubt.

The next morning. .Mary took the day off work, but very graciously laughed about it after i explained what had happened.

Then it started again.....the night shift Police had returned to base and as is normal the local press visied the station to find out if anything interesting had happened that night....well...said the Officer....you could say that.. 

At 8am the phone started ringing..and did not stop the whole day..I had first the local papers, then the South Western papers then the Nationals..even local Radio and the local TV news..all at my door or phoning wanting interviews..they got the neighbours involved. then the next thing the RSPCA . followed not long after by the Local Council officers etc etc
It all calmed down after a day or so..and of course once explained all was fine....

Well..until the day the newspaper boy delivering to my flats had a Tarantula drop on his head from a nearby tree...but..thats not miine Officer..of course not.. Don`t be silly.:whistling2:


















*THE MORAL OF THIS TALE IS SIMPLE. YET TRUE......NEVER TAKE A DUMP IN THE DARK!*


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Haha very interesting story,Snakes sure do like to explore!


----------

